# Bowens Gemini GM500R HSS capability?



## kphoto99 (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi All,
I picked up a couple of used Bowens Gemini GM500R monolights.

Based on the specs on the web HSS is not a supported feature. But it works for me.

I'm using them with Yongnuo YN-E3-RT and YNE3-RX connected to the sync port on the monolight.
The lights are so far 100% reliable up to 1/4000 (have not tried 1/8000 yet).

So my question: is the YNE3-RX doing some magic to keep the light on, or is it the duration of the flash just long enough to cover the length of time that the shutter is open?


----------



## Halfrack (Jul 4, 2016)

What you're seeing is called hot-sync, where the burst of light is long (in time) enough that your shutter slit covers the entire sensor during your shot. The strobe has a slow flash duration, and it just happens by luck to work for you with those triggers in the environment you're shooting in. You should see some variance in the quality or consistency of the light across the frame, as there is a peak output in the bell curve of exposure, and it tapers off towards the top of the frame.

It's not HSS which is multiple fast pops of the strobe/speedlight to accomplish more or less the same thing, but with a even, consistent light across the entire capture.


----------



## kphoto99 (Jul 4, 2016)

Can you suggest a test so I can easily see bell curve. Is it worst on full power or low power?

So far doing portrait shots I have not seen any variability in light, maybe I have not yet hit the bad settings.


----------



## msatter (Jul 4, 2016)

To see the gradient in the light point the flash at wall or door and set your lens to manual. Expose at different speeds and power settings.


----------

